

Affordable Care Act Could Be Good for Entrepreneurship - prostoalex
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/31/affordable-care-act-could-be-good-for-entrepreneurship/?src=recg

======
ascotan
All the talk about how great the affordable care act is before it's fully
implemented in 2014 smells highly of Microsoft trying to market vaporware to
keep people from buy expensive apple products.

~~~
michaelpinto
Actually in California they've already announced costs on the 2014 plan and
that isn't vaporware:

[http://www.medicaldaily.com/articles/15916/20130526/health-i...](http://www.medicaldaily.com/articles/15916/20130526/health-
insurance-healthcare-california-obamacare-affordable-care-act.htm)

"A 25 year old could choose a Health Net catastrophic plan for $117 a month or
a more comprehensive plan for $147 a month from LA Care, the nation's largest
public health plan."

I'm in NYC and as a single person I'm currently almost paying $800 a month at
this point.

